# tool belt on one side---hip pain.



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

one sided tool belt for me..usually carry a flashlight, multi tool on the other side...was thinking about a drill holster


----------



## Hoof Hearted (Aug 9, 2009)

By the grace of God, I've stayed pretty busy these past few years, workin' like a red headed step child, and besides a few 1 day- 1 week aches, I've felt pretty good. I recently took a long weekend, though- just lounged around and watched TV. I got sick and threw my hip out laying on the couch. 

So my question is; You been a lazy s.o.b. any time recent? I'm a firm believer it can get you just as quick or quicker than shovel work.

Either way, good luck with it.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I may be doomed.. I wear a larger than average pouch, 1 side being all nails, other side holds a few pencils, tape, coil sometimes if I am between things. Nail side is generally packed full of all I use (hand spikes, 2 1/4's, staples and odd time poly caps). Probably a 95/5 split on weight.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

katoman said:


> Lone, that's strange, I don't notice them at all. Maybe just takes getting used to?
> 
> The Air Lift Rig is really light, I had a set of leather side bags, but after years they started bothering me. Went to the air lift and have never looked back.


 I've had issues with my back since I was a teenager. The suspenders seemed to aggravate previous injuries, so I ditched them.

I use the CLC nylon framers belt. It's limited for space, but is suitable for most cases.

I keep my tool bag close by with every hand tool I could need throughout the day in it.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Carpenter who works for me is almost as wide as he is tall. I don't think a tool belt would even fit around him. He rigged up military surplus backpack suspenders attached to tool belt pouches. Looks sort of like what Katoman posted, but not as elegant. Works great and no back pain.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

kyle_dmr said:


> I may be doomed.. I wear a larger than average pouch, 1 side being all nails, other side holds a few pencils, tape, coil sometimes if I am between things. Nail side is generally packed full of all I use (hand spikes, 2 1/4's, staples and odd time poly caps). Probably a 95/5 split on weight.


same, one side is so loose, because of all the weight, if it matters:whistling


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Hoof Hearted said:


> By the grace of God, I've stayed pretty busy these past few years, workin' like a red headed step child, and besides a few 1 day- 1 week aches, I've felt pretty good. I recently took a long weekend, though- just lounged around and watched TV. I got sick and threw my hip out laying on the couch.
> 
> So my question is; You been a lazy s.o.b. any time recent? I'm a firm believer it can get you just as quick or quicker than shovel work.
> 
> Either way, good luck with it.


 
This is when the Quirks- Subluxations (breakdown) of your spinal system catch up with you- Afterwards of your Labor. It usually hits you thru something simple like brushing your teeth or like you say, by laying on the couch- but this wasn't the reason for it at all-but it is a build-up of abuse that we give our bodies that led up to this................not the little in-activity.......................


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotta keep balance in your life.:thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

ive had the same belt my whole carrer, i won it at a contractor appreciation deal,

hitachi belt bulletproof fabric type, very comfortable but heavy, i did suspenders and then said screw it and hired someone to wear it for me.

now i just use the tools in my pockets or walk to get what i need haha.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Riz, can we figure out how many times that picture has been posted on CT??


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> Riz, can we figure out how many times that picture has been posted on CT??


 No way of knowing, that I know of. Less than Pimpframer though.:laughing::w00t::laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I've had issues with my back since I was a teenager. The suspenders seemed to aggravate previous injuries, so I ditched them.
> 
> I use the CLC nylon framers belt. It's limited for space, but is suitable for most cases.
> 
> I keep my tool bag close by with every hand tool I could need throughout the day in it.


Bob, that's ironic. I switched to a beltless occidental with suspenders after a back injury and haven't had a problem since.

The only PITA, is during the heat, the shoulder straps are a breeding ground for sweat and dirt.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd rather have a tool bag next to me than wear suspenders all day. I sweat enough when it's hot, another thing to get snagged on something.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoof Hearted said:


> By the grace of God, I've stayed pretty busy these past few years, workin' like a red headed step child, and besides a few 1 day- 1 week aches, I've felt pretty good. I recently took a long weekend, though- just lounged around and watched TV. I got sick and threw my hip out laying on the couch.
> 
> So my question is; You been a lazy s.o.b. any time recent? I'm a firm believer it can get you just as quick or quicker than shovel work.
> 
> Either way, good luck with it.


Nothing lazy about me, other than today for xmas. i leave my house it's dark. i come home, it's usually dark. i'd be working 7 days a week if I didn't have a wife/kids at home to hang out with.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in the same position.. sort of. I have a fairly heavy pouch. When framing it's full of tools, nails, discarded nails, etc. After about 1/2 hr my hips start to hurt. 

About 3 mos ago my lower back really started to ache. So I went to see a chiro. He did xrays and showed me that my back was all screwed up and I was about to have the back of an 85 year old if I didn't ACT NOW!! ... so I've seen him religiously for the last 3 months. 

Bottom line - since seeing a chiro I've had two more incidents where my back has gone out, and right now my hips are so tight I can't even get into my Sierra 4x4 pickup without looking like someone should be calling Wheeltrans. 

So watch chiros, they may not be the solution. In my case I think it's poorly conditioned muscles that cause my back issues. ... but the pinching thing on the pouch is different. That I think is caused by a heavy pouch, and my leather belt has started to roll so it's even less distributed. 

I'd look into getting a phisio therapist that does ART - Active Release Therapy. The kind that typically deal with athletes/spo0rts teams.

Good luck


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

My back isn't all that bad. It has it's moments but as a whole, my hip hurts more walking when I'm not working than it does when I'm actually at work with a pouch on. I try to keep my junk pouch emptied out so it's not so heavy. I haven't worn my pouch since last thursday and today my hips still hurts a bit at times.
I am going to go see a Chiro first than a Dr. after that based on what they say. It's not constant pain and seems to be worse in the 7am-noon range and then gets less painful later on.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

gettin old is a b*tch:sad:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> gettin old is a b*tch:sad:


It's a good thing I'm so good looking and young I don't have to worry 'bout that. 

You old geezers have it rough. :wheelchair:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm not old:no:i was talking about Dan and Tin:shifty:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL TOM This work takes a beating on your body. all you 20 something guys out there, just wait 10 years or so.. I feel young, but at 37, I can tell my body won't be 110% forever. I'm trying to work smarter everyday where I don't abuse my body too much and do stupid things.


----------

